# baseball bat sleeves for dye sublimation



## connie255 (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can purchase baseball bat sleeves to sub dye?
Thanks,
Connie


----------



## TMPRO (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: baseball bat sleeves*

Connie, I have never seen anything like that. If you have someone that can sew them for you, you can make them from polyester fabric and they will be printable using dye sublimation.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: baseball bat sleeves*

Hey that's a great idea,I've never seen Polyester bat cover either. ........... JB


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

*Re: baseball bat sleeves*

I've been out for a season now, but I do remember one of my teammates had a polyester bat cover. It was blue. It might be a great idea if you can find them.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: baseball bat sleeves*

If you find some, let me know. I think that would be cool to try.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: baseball bat sleeves*

http://www.kellysultimatesports.com/products.asp?catid=25&prodid=636

heres one.

they also make weighted ones . I think worth or easton has them.

mark


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: baseball bat sleeves*

We were looking for blank ones that we could dye sub ourselves.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea I realized that after I put that up. Meant to go edit it but forgot. Sorry.
Maybe Kellys can direct you to a blank supplier ? Worth sports carries them to but not blank either.
I like to find some myself cuz I play softball and we have over 30 teams and could sell some I think to the guys that carry 1000.0 worth of bats in their bags !

Mark


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Yea I realized that after I put that up. Meant to go edit it but forgot. Sorry.
> Maybe Kellys can direct you to a blank supplier ? Worth sports carries them to but not blank either.
> I like to find some myself cuz I play softball and we have over 30 teams and could sell some I think to the guys that carry 1000.0 worth of bats in their bags !
> 
> Mark


No problem. Funny because I had just found the same one right before you posted it. I guess we googled the same thing . You are right, there are definitely some guys that would buy a custom sleeve for their hi$ bats.


----------



## inker (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know about an inkjet printer that prints on bats and bottles? This information would be very helpful. Thanks in advance...


----------



## aportis (Jun 13, 2007)

inker said:


> Does anyone know about an inkjet printer that prints on bats and bottles? This information would be very helpful. Thanks in advance...


NovaChromeUSA sells baseball bat blanks that you could wrap the end with your sublimation paper and heat press using the baseball bat heat press machine they also sell.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We are in the process of doing a prototype custom bat cover for one of our softball clients. The only way we figured it could be done is cut and sew - printing on the neoprene sheets, cutting and sewing them together. Should be very simple - if you are interested in how it comes out send me an email and I will forward pics once completed.

[email protected]


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

On-line Jerseys said:


> We are in the process of doing a prototype custom bat cover for one of our softball clients. The only way we figured it could be done is cut and sew - printing on the neoprene sheets, cutting and sewing them together. Should be very simple - if you are interested in how it comes out send me an email and I will forward pics once completed.
> 
> [email protected]


 
Email sent! Can't wait to see them


----------



## People Print (Jan 31, 2010)

Good idea. Email me pic and prices once the prototype is done.
People Print
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc3Un1WgjrA


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Responded to me yesterday saying they can't release anything till June 30th I believe


----------

